# Dealing with Smoke



## Chris_M (Jul 28, 2013)

Quick question.  I was at a reunion last night and shot a bunch of candids,
some of which were done when the locale decided to pour smoke into the area.
I shoot using RAW, so there'll be some playroom, but would I be correct in thinking:
The Contrast, Blacks & Clarity sliders are what I sould use to clear the smoke as much as possible?

Here's a reduced size example of one of the smokey shots:


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 28, 2013)

While we're at it, I am also using the adjustment brush to fake some DoF.
Some photos will have to be brushed over 2 maybe even 3 times.

Now I've seen talk in the Forum about duplicating an adjustment brush,
which would be a great help and speed things up quite a bit,
*IF* I could find out how to do it, now I've looked everywhere,
but cannot seem to find any kind of "duplicate brush/effect/whatever-it's-called" button...

Am I blind or did I just misunderstand the posts I saw?
Can I duplicate an adjustment brush without redoing the whole thing by hand?


----------



## erro (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, I would try something that increase the contrast. And probably make the blacks darker. The smoke makes the whole photo grey-ish, and the most obvious cure is increasing contrast.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> Now I've seen talk in the Forum about duplicating an adjustment brush,
> which would be a great help and speed things up quite a bit,
> *IF* I could find out how to do it


It's new to LR5 - hold down the Ctrl + Alt keys (Windows) or Cmd + Opt keys (Mac) while dragging a local adjustment pin, you’ll duplicate the mask.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 30, 2013)

How odd, I never got a notification there was a reply, let alone 2 replies, even though I am subscribed to the Thread.
Therefore sorry for the delay answering.

Robert, thanks for confirming that, it is as I thought then.

Victoria, thanks for the shortcut, I am on my way to download your LR5 shortcut list.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 30, 2013)

Erm, Victoria, I cannot seem to get duplicating to work.
I press and hold Strg (that's what CTRL is on the Keyboard I am using here) and Alt,
move the mouse pointer over the adjustment pin I want to duplicate where it turns into a hand,
then I press the left mouse button to drag, but nothing happens.

Am I doing something wrong?

*[EDIT]*
Scratch that, is IS duplicating, I was just expecting to see a second pin, third pin etc.
But I get it now, thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2013)

Well done Chris.  Are the notifications working now too?


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 31, 2013)

Indeed, thanks for the help Victoria...!


----------

